# tarifa-tanger city ferry - height alert at 2.9m+ steep ramp



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Just thought I would warn anyone in higher vans about this crossing

We ve just travelled on this in our Arto that is about 2.95m high. we drove as directed up the ramp of the catarmaran and down the one side expecting the usual cat turnaround and back up to the ramp set up. 

But BEWARE to turn you have to pass under a lowered beam that was lower than the rest at 2.9m ( yes i got the tape out) than the stated 3.1m. we then had to reverese and zigzag around the various bits of boat in the dark, definitely not one for the nervous. On the return Im planning to do as the coaches did and insist on reversing up the ramp althought eh departure angles is also quite steep.

other than that nicer faster boat than algeciras and no probs through tanger port. late of course but I think they all are.

Jon

Ps rate at 200 euros open return from guttierez.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Jon

Glad we are not with you then.

Martin


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: tarifa-tanger city ferry - height alert at 2.9m+ steep r*



jonegood said:


> Just thought I would warn anyone in higher vans about this crossing
> 
> We ve just travelled on this in our Arto that is about 2.95m high. we drove as directed up the ramp of the catarmaran and down the one side expecting the usual cat turnaround and back up to the ramp set up.
> 
> ...


Useful info but I do not think we will need it soon.

What year is your Arto? The windscreen in your Avatar looks considerably smaller than our 2003 Arto - I had not noticed they had changed it. The W/S is probably still as high but not so low by the looks of it.

Geoff


----------

